# Contracted gallbladder



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

To all interested, I am a 30-year old male who just got a sonogram to investigate possible gallstones. Turns out my gallbladder is contracted and has many small stones in it. I had one bad "attack" a month ago which led to these tests. I had the usual symptoms - pain in right upper quadrant, right after eating fatty meal, etc. I have to meet with a surgeon first, but my surgery will probably take place over the next few weeks or so. I would like to hear comments from anyone else who had a contracted gallbladder. I have read on-line that those of us with contracted gallbladders could wind up having the open cholecystectomy instead of the laparoscopic version because the gallbladder is more difficult to see during the lap chole.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Hi did you find any new information about contracted gallbladder, and whether or not it can be removed by laparoscopic type surgery.Please let me know, thanks and good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

I did find out from my Aunt that when she had hers out a few years ago that hers was also contracted and she only had to have the laparoscopic procedure. She even had to go to the emergency room during an "attack" and have the surgery within a day. Even with the complications that were probably present, it didn't have to be the open type. I keep thinking about the statistics I saw on a few clinics' web pages where 5% of gallbladder operations are of the open variety, but of that 5%, 20-25% are cases where the gallbladder is contracted. Still looking for comments.


----------

